# rock cleaning tools?



## GregT (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a pretty stable tank and my rocks slowly (covers in one month) get covered by a soft green algae. I use a tooth brush and this works albeit very slowly. Any advice on better tools to quickly remove it?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Soak it in bleach water for 15 minutes. Then soak in plain water with a dechlorinating product like prime over night to make sure it's safe. I use 1 table spoon of bleach per gallon of water.


----------



## NatureAquariumGarden (Nov 19, 2011)

You can also, use very hot water, will be much safer for algae eaters.


----------



## GregT (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've used the bleech and boil techniques before, very effective.

Oh I should've mentioned that I want to leave the rocks in place.


----------



## NatureAquariumGarden (Nov 19, 2011)

There is no effectiwe method, without getting rocks out of tank


----------



## john borr (Sep 18, 2010)

Not much better than a toothbrush but I have also used a square of a material that is sold for wet dry filters and such. I think it is sold under different brands like Pure Flo 100 micron filter pad. You just cut it. Sometimes I will soak it in a little Seachem Excel first.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Cheap cleric toothbrushes are great for this sort of stuff! 

For difficult areas. You can use a dental pick or the scraper/pick combo tool ads makes.

Supposedly applying Phyton Git to the rocks with a brush ( with the aquarium drained or b removing them) prevents algae from growing there, or maybe it keeps it frm growing as fast or thick or something. I don't know if it works or not, never tried it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

In home depot they sell stainless steel and brass wire brushes. They look just like tooth brushes but made out of metals for about $1.

They can be used on rocks in the tank. You don't need to remove them. I use them every month on my rocks to remove any spot algae.

They look like this:


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

You can use one of those wire brushes used to clean battery terminals. Looks like a tooth brush with metal bristles. Pressure washer also works great, outside of the tank of course.


----------



## GregT (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the all tips. Stainless steel/brass brush seems like it should make short work of the algae! I'll snap a before and after photo and share my experience with the group.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Also, you can brush on peroxide when doing water change. When the rocks get exposed, brush on the peroxide or excel (within the limits of dosing). Leave it exposed for a few minutes and then fill tank with water again.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I am going to advise against using a metal brush. It's just algae... a normal toothbrush is all you need unless you need a pick for crevices. 

You don't want to damage your hardscape materials, and also the brush will wear down into particles as you use it, and contaminate your tank with metal particles.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't know about contaminating the tank with metal particles, but you are definitely right about wearing down rocks. The brushes do take a thin layer of rock off during cleaning which makes the water dusty. The amount of rock removed depends on the type of rock though, I have a soft shale rock that puts off more dust then say a granite rock would. I don't know how many cleanings it would take to show wear though since the amount the brush takes off isn't noticeable on the rock afterward.


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd say stick with the brush. Any cleaning chemicals might hurt your tank pop. Just clean them more regularly if they stick too long, or better yet, boil and then brush. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## GregT (Jan 31, 2011)

I picked up a small brass brush from Home Depot. The ones sold for paint and varnish remover, slightly larger than a tooth brush. Very effective, about 1/10 of the time a normal tooth brush would take. Which for all the rocks in my tank was about 15 mins. I did notice some rock dust coming off but only if I kept going after the algae was gone. I think the rock I have is a kind of eroded slate. 

Before and after picks attached. Note the cameos of the do nottin' SAEs!


----------

